# Metal Pless Liveboxx, does it ever scrape



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Woke up to 3/4 of an inch of snow at 10 degrees Fahrenheit. Tried out my Livebox on this site and when I was done, I did not even need to spread any salt. Sun came out 30 minuets later and it was bare pavement within the hour. I sped it up so that it would not be a 20 minuet video.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd live to demo that, I have uneven manholes etc would live to see it work there , it's at bud and it needs to be zero snow and we have been getting 6 to 12" snows, with salt being low I've been squeegeeing it into a rink, looks pretty. But I'd love to show them something that actually works!!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

most efficient plowing i have ever seen period


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Works awesome! I like it sped up...I was scared...but I liked it.Thumbs Up


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We tried out the live box over the weekend. Scrapes as clean as Neige says, not that I would have doubted him.  We are very impressed. This equipment will be part of our fleet next season. Its scraping ability will be an excellent compliment to our liquid deicing / antiicing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That was pretty darn cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Now I'm motion sick and impressed. 

I'd actually like to see it in real time, to try to get the pattern understood better. Very, very efficient.

Oh, and the Liveboxx was cool too.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

wow that was awesome. I couldn't believe when you fit through those small signs and the cart bin and the lamp post. hard to plow in a truck again after watching this!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Impressive video. At first I was trying to figure out what kinda wacky pattern he was using. By the end of the video I realized that I need to rethink my patterns and can possibly improve my efficiency with some changes.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

wow. so i guess you have that site figured out. makes me want to cry with my 7.5 straight blade.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

No the plowing , err should I say the searching for snow!! Was willy nilly I'll go here no there, dam hit a curb dam hit another!! Dam this thing scrapes . Oops another curb I know I'll speed it up and no one will see it!!

But that ***** can scrape!!!!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1776868 said:


> No the plowing , err should I say the searching for snow!! Was willy nilly I'll go here no there, dam hit a curb dam hit another!! Dam this thing scrapes . Oops another curb I know I'll speed it up and no one will see it!!
> 
> But that ***** can scrape!!!!


No he sped it up to hide the sign he hit and spun around  Question is did it get put back.

That was interesting to watch because I actually learned more about cleaning up tiny snow falls with a pusher more than I did the plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IPLOWSNO;1776868 said:


> No the plowing , err should I say the searching for snow!! Was willy nilly I'll go here no there, dam hit a curb dam hit another!! Dam this thing scrapes . Oops another curb I know I'll speed it up and no one will see it!!
> 
> But that ***** can scrape!!!!


Except you just contradicted yourself.

Nice job missing the point of the video.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

No I didn't miss the point of the video!!!

Wasn't it titled Neiges quest for snow!!

But I did forget about the sign lol which way do I go which way do I go!! Maybe that's what got him off his game!!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Thought everyone plowed with a pusher in both directions?


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got dizzy


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1776868 said:


> No the plowing , err should I say the searching for snow!! Was willy nilly I'll go here no there, dam hit a curb dam hit another!! Dam this thing scrapes . Oops another curb I know I'll speed it up and no one will see it!!
> 
> But that ***** can scrape!!!!


I agree there was not much snow, I believe I mentioned 3/4 of an inch. There had been some blowing so parts had less and other parts had more.
I thought of just chemically plowing it, but the temps were cold, and with the salt shortage I decided to plow. Yes I hit some curbs, nothing that I would reprimand anyone for. It has been several years since I have plowed this account, and I think I did pretty well. Absolutely there were times I was thinking where next to turn, and if I was to do it again I could possibly shave off a few more minuets. What does not show well in the video is that this property is sloped, and is heaved from this years frost, so lots of bumps and shallows. I was so impressed when I was able to see the painted lines of the stalls after my pass. Usually with the snow tires on our loaders, after we drive over the scrape the tires pull up snow left behind. With this plow I barely saw any of this.
Lastly I sped up the video to keep it from boring most of you.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

potskie;1776871 said:


> No he sped it up to hide the sign he hit and spun around  Question is did it get put back.
> 
> That was interesting to watch because I actually learned more about cleaning up tiny snow falls with a pusher more than I did the plow.


Ha ha no I did not, those signs we to close to begin with, now they are just right


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice job Paul - the Livebox is impressive.

Not too much out there more efficient than a wheel loader. The one we use with a 16` has proven to be the most versatile and efficient equipment we`ve ever used for the site locations it`s located. Impressive to see the scraping ability in your video - because none of these lots are flat and smooth. The wider the pusher, the more apparent that becomes.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1776850 said:


> Now I'm motion sick and impressed.
> 
> I'd actually like to see it in real time, to try to get the pattern understood better. Very, very efficient.
> 
> Oh, and the Liveboxx was cool too.


Here you go Mark, just for you.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha I'm just busting your balls Neige, anyone can run a loader . You just get better when you do it all the time. I'm actually plowing to get out of it I like it so much.

When I'm plowing it's snowing like a ***** and at night which makes it worse salt doesn't work at night as well,

I know what you mean when you say the tires pick the crap back up as you go by,

Try having 20 spotters rigs and actual road tractors buzzing around you,

No sooner am I done and they take my pristine lot into looks like I wasn't even there!

Like I said I have a lot of dips and off camber spots , say 3" deep is this capable of that kind of dip, meaning will the blades travel up or down that far?
The foreman all say there's no pusher capable of that lot like a rubber edge one,

But these same guys tell me to back blade with it as well and I won't , I feel it screws up the rubber edge which all of them already are!!

I want to send them this vid but rather see one with snow!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks Paul. 

I had a hard time staying awake. lol


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow cool video. The one thing about this video which I instantly noticed was different from alot of oporators is that there is very little reversing of any distance. I think someone posted on here once "you never make any money going in reverse" that has always stuck with me. 

Hard to tell in the video how little snow there is until you get to the end of a long push and there is almost no snow being stacked. 

How long did this actually take in real time?

edit, never mind I saw the full video.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea no money to be made backing up! Besides you'll break your neck doing it!! My blade is always down and going forward!!

But we have 3 loaders on my site, I take care of the biggest part , that's why my pusher is a 20'er, the other guys come too my lot to use the bathroom, which seems like all the time!!

But they drive with their pusher in the air!! Sure I don't need their help! But too me it looks like they are out for a joy ride and not working!!

Yet the bosses say nothing lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes, anyone can run a loader. Not everyone can operate a loader.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1777025 said:


> Yes, anyone can run a loader. Not everyone can operate a loader.


Eh I don't know if anyone can run a loader, let alone operate one. I know some people I wouldn't trust to push a shopping cart through a store for me.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks just like our plowing here. We just bought one of these after demo and it is hands down the best cleaning box plow we have ever run. Good job Paul.


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

Question, do they have the option to put this "live" edge on the agrimaxxhd? and/or with this box plow, does it have the option to use with the frame mount to tractors that is available?

Thanks


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1777025 said:


> Yes, anyone can run a loader. Not everyone can operate a loader.


^^^^ exactly!! ^^^^Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

I give up, why do anything with 3/4" of snow?


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

larboc;1777401 said:


> I give up, why do anything with 3/4" of snow?


You obviously did not read the thread. Go back to post 17. He did it as a TEST instead of salting.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

goel;1777412 said:


> You obviously did not read the thread. Go back to post 17. He did it as a TEST instead of salting.


I saw that, but why salt it either? Just leave it alone.
When I plowed commercially 4" was the threshold for coming to plow or not. If I plowed when there was less, some would get angry because I charged per visit.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

larboc;1777420 said:


> I saw that, but why salt it either? Just leave it alone.
> When I plowed commercially 4" was the threshold for coming to plow or not. If I plowed when there was less, some would get angry because I charged per visit.


4 inches. Haha. I'm assuming it's been a while.

We are a bare pavement society with the law suits in today's world.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes zero tolerance means your there as soon as it starts Till its over and the asphalt is black!!

I hate plowing an inch at a time, 49 times that night, it gets boring as hell and a waste of gas! We grew up in this **** we should be able to handle walking thru a couple inches but the companies can't take a chance on some scumbag slip and fall bull


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

larboc;1777420 said:


> I saw that, but why salt it either? Just leave it alone.
> When I plowed commercially 4" was the threshold for coming to plow or not. If I plowed when there was less, some would get angry because I charged per visit.


Because in your world, 4" is a dusting, a minor inconvenience.

In most other areas, 3/4" needs to be salted.

Nothing wrong with either way, just regional differences.

I'd be willing to be that the pay is far, far different betwixt the 2 of you as well.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread about demonstrating a containment plow. Let's keep it there.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Neige;1776662 said:


> Woke up to 3/4 of an inch of snow at 10 degrees Fahrenheit. Tried out my Livebox on this site and when I was done, I did not even need to spread any salt. Sun came out 30 minuets later and it was bare pavement within the hour. I sped it up so that it would not be a 20 minuet video.


Paul,
That was so unbelievably impressive. I should have accepted your offer to ship me one to demo but like I told you, I wasn't sure I could pay for it. I bought an Avalanche that I'm not sure I'm happy with . If possible do you know why ( your opinion) it scrapes so good? This last storm was a heavy sleet then snow storm. The Avalanche couldn't scrape asphalt clean. I wonder if it's the angle of attack built into the mold board/cutting edges?
Steve


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

GMC Driver;1776937 said:


> Nice job Paul - the Livebox is impressive.
> 
> Not too much out there more efficient than a wheel loader. The one we use with a 16` has proven to be the most versatile and efficient equipment we`ve ever used for the site locations it`s located. Impressive to see the scraping ability in your video - because none of these lots are flat and smooth. The wider the pusher, the more apparent that becomes.


Have had the same issues with our wider plows. Eventually what happens is even though you are using a 16 foot, you will overlap by 20 - 50 % to pick up the snow that was left behind. Not the spillage, but the snow that was not scraped. As you can see in this video there is no need to overlap 100% of the snow was picked up. You will still overlap to avoid spillage, but with a Liveboxx you have just increased your production, because you do not need to replow areas where snow was left behind.



IPLOWSNO;1776948 said:


> Haha I'm just busting your balls Neige, anyone can run a loader . You just get better when you do it all the time. I'm actually plowing to get out of it I like it so much.
> 
> When I'm plowing it's snowing like a ***** and at night which makes it worse salt doesn't work at night as well,
> 
> ...


I will try and get some videos pushing larger amounts of snow, I know Snowlord used a 14 foot in some big storms, plowing 6 inches or more and the plow performed the same. As for busting my chops, its all good. 




Mark Oomkes;1777025 said:


> Yes, anyone can run a loader. Not everyone can operate a loader.


So Mark what catagory do I fit in, a runner or operator?



SNOWLORD;1777251 said:


> Looks just like our plowing here. We just bought one of these after demo and it is hands down the best cleaning box plow we have ever run. Good job Paul.


Snowloard you had sent me some pictures pushing some deep snow, would you be willing to share some. I love the one where the plow is so full, and there is so much snow all you see is the red wing guides.
I am very glad some of you are rethinking how you are plowing your lots. It is so easy to criticize someone, and say I would have done it differently. I could drop 100 plowsite snowfighters on this site and say here you go, and I am sure not one of them would plow it the same way. It has always been my goal to help out our industry. Yes today I am sales rep for both Metal Pless and Normand, but its still my goal to make this industry better. If I can help one person become a better snow fighter, then I am succeeding in my goal. Thank you Herm for bringing it back on topic.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

xtreem3d;1777681 said:


> Paul,
> That was so unbelievably impressive. I should have accepted your offer to ship me one to demo but like I told you, I wasn't sure I could pay for it. I bought an Avalanche that I'm not sure I'm happy with . If possible do you know why ( your opinion) it scrapes so good? This last storm was a heavy sleet then snow storm. The Avalanche couldn't scrape asphalt clean. I wonder if it's the angle of attack built into the mold board/cutting edges?
> Steve


Steve I appreciated your honesty, and maybe next year I can get you to try one out. This snow I pushed was powder, the temps were cold and there had not been much traffic that drove over it. The best way I can describe the Liveboxx or our Liveedge is that as soon as you set the plow down you have armed the cutting edges. What I mean is that the cutting edges have been pushed up an inch or so due to the plow being set down. The springs have now been compressed and all they want to do is push back and release.
There is a constant down pressure on the whole cutting edge, and that is why it cleans better. That is the short answer, I have to go right now, but if you have any other questions please do ask.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige;1777689 said:


> So Mark what catagory do I fit in, a runner or operator?


Let's see, bonus points for replying in Oomkes green.

Other than that, it depends on the pricing for a 16'. lol It could go either way.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

luckey;1777284 said:


> Question, do they have the option to put this "live" edge on the agrimaxxhd? and/or with this box plow, does it have the option to use with the frame mount to tractors that is available?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can order the liveedge for any of our plows. The only thing is that it would be a special order, you would have to order it soon. Production for next years inventory is well on its way. I am pretty sure you can add the tractor mount to the Liveboxx, will have to check with Jason and get back to you.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

this was very entertaining


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1777251 said:


> Looks just like our plowing here. We just bought one of these after demo and it is hands down the best cleaning box plow we have ever run. Good job Paul.


Just got off the phone with Snowlord and he said to go ahead and post these pictures he sent me. He was busy clearing another 5 inches today.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Neige;1779324 said:


> Just got off the phone with Snowlord and he said to go ahead and post these pictures he sent me. He was busy clearing another 5 inches today.


All I can say is what a handsome operator!


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a beast of a loader.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ANA Proscapes;1779370 said:


> That's a beast of a loader.


He wouldn't even know if he drove over it. LOL


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark I heard from a good source you finally got the 14 foot demo model. I guess your just waiting for some snow now.Thumbs Up


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That loader is huge snowlord!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a video of my live edge scraping...

You can really see the difference on the longer push if you look infront of the plow and see what it looked like after I ran my boss pickup plow over it then go over it again with the live edge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige;1780764 said:


> Mark I heard from a good source you finally got the 14 foot demo model. I guess your just waiting for some snow now.Thumbs Up


He's lying, I never saw it.

Not looking good, 45* currently. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple L;1782279 said:


> Here is a video of my live edge scraping...
> 
> You can really see the difference on the longer push if you look infront of the plow and see what it looked like after I ran my boss pickup plow over it then go over it again with the live edge


Thanks Chad for taking the time to video that difference. I am constantly amazed when I see almost bare pavement plowing with the Liveboxx.



Mark Oomkes;1782307 said:


> He's lying, I never saw it.
> 
> Not looking good, 45* currently. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though.


So no slush, nothing you can try it on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I used it for about 5 minutes scraping hardpack and the cul-de-sac. 

That was impressive, but we have been snow free for quite some time now. 

I really would like to get some time behind it.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow is the scraping ability amazing for the live box! Time to put the protechs up for sale!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1782448 said:


> I used it for about 5 minutes scraping hardpack and the cul-de-sac.
> 
> That was impressive, but we have been snow free for quite some time now.
> 
> I really would like to get some time behind it.


You may get to use it Tomorrow nite or Wednesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, had about 1.5" yesterday, mostly a daytime storm, so I played around with it by my shop for 20 minutes, half hour. With too small of a loader. 

Temps had been above freezing for approx 48 hours, had some very light rain before it changed to snow. Anything untreated turned into ice as soon as it was ridden over. 

But, I am extremely impressed. Went over some areas that haven't seen salt in a long, long time. Went over areas that had salt recently. Went over areas that had multiple salt trucks driven over them so there was plenty of hard pack. 

Everything except the traveled on areas cleaned right down to bare pavement. Hard pack I went over once and was very impressed. Went over them a second time and it still took some off. Probably could have kept going, but I got the idea. Still, within a couple hours of partly cloudy skies, it was bare. I realize UV rays are very strong, but still, a rubber edge pusher would have ridden right over it and probably glazed it up even more. 

So Paul, I haven't been by Ebling yet, which size 16' did you send over there?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If metalplessis was smart and wanted to dominate the market they should make a 9' V plow with live edge for a pickup, all they know in Quebec is tractors but man, if they could make a pickup plow scrape like the live edge and still be relatively light compared to the winged pickupmaxx it'd be killer... cause even though most guys plow with equipment, at the end of the day, we still all own plow trucks and they do a lot more than just get the coffees...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L;1784455 said:


> If metalplessis was smart and wanted to dominate the market they should make a 9' V plow with live edge for a pickup, all they know in Quebec is tractors but man, if they could make a pickup plow scrape like the live edge and still be relatively light compared to the winged pickupmaxx it'd be killer... cause even though most guys plow with equipment, at the end of the day, we still all own plow trucks and they do a lot more than just get the coffees...


Chad, I was thinking the same thing, more along the lines of a Blizzard though.

Either way, a pickup truck mounted plow with a Live Edge would be a huge hit.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Think they might be one step ahead of you guys...

I'm told if you have to ask how much, than you probably don't want to know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

But no live edge, I think the live edge kit will be huge when it finally comes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like what I'm seeing but how does it manage gravel...?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver;1784516 said:


> Think they might be one step ahead of you guys...
> 
> I'm told if you have to ask how much, than you probably don't want to know.


I said NOT like the pickupmaxx, Adam owns one they are 1500 lbs and too complicated and need central hydraulics just stupid all together, I'm talking about a v plow that is under 1000 lbs electric / hydraulic.. and let's face it, we all started with pickups we didn't jump into the 150k 6125R tractor, if they made a live edge pickup plow they'd have a complete line, the first plow you buy would be a metal plessis and the last plow you buy would be the same, I've had them all, boss, machinability, hla, metal plessis and I'd like to run everything metal plessis and having a live edge on a pickup would be the best thing in my books


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;1784516 said:


> Think they might be one step ahead of you guys...
> 
> I'm told if you have to ask how much, than you probably don't want to know.


I had seen that video Dave. Scary on a 250, not so much on a 550.



Mr.Markus;1784548 said:


> I like what I'm seeing but how does it manage gravel...?


Ummm, frozen or thawed? lol

Unfrozen gravel is probably the one area that a rubber edge would be better. At least from catching some by my place anyways. Also took some asphalt right off the edge of a pothole.



Triple L;1784563 said:


> I said NOT like the pickupmaxx, Adam owns one they are 1500 lbs and too complicated and need central hydraulics just stupid all together, I'm talking about a v plow that is under 1000 lbs electric / hydraulic.. and let's face it, we all started with pickups we didn't jump into the 150k 6125R tractor, if they made a live edge pickup plow they'd have a complete line, the first plow you buy would be a metal plessis and the last plow you buy would be the same, I've had them all, boss, machinability, hla, metal plessis and I'd like to run everything metal plessis and having a live edge on a pickup would be the best thing in my books


Too chicken to try the Blizzard. You were soooooo close.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1784576 said:


> I had seen that video Dave. Scary on a 250, not so much on a 550.
> 
> Ummm, frozen or thawed? lol
> 
> ...


A sub had a brand new 810 on a skidsteer and let's just say that's exactly why I never bothered trying them as his was broke more then it worked....


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Just need to have a backup to your backup. Then Blizzards are fine.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1784548 said:


> I like what I'm seeing but how does it manage gravel...?


Very well, Snowlord called me the other day impressed on how well it worked on a gravel lot. Hopefully he will chime in himself.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Neige;1785720 said:


> Very well, Snowlord called me the other day impressed on how well it worked on a gravel lot. Hopefully he will chime in himself.


I to am curious, we have a mix of asphalt/gravel lots. I'm impressed how it performs doing the middle of the season but not sure how it would work during the beginning and towards the end of the season when the ground is not completely frozen. I suppose you would have to take it easy and just keep it up some just like you would with any other plow/pusher with a steel cutting and floating wings?
Paul, when will the wing plows be sporting the live edge? That is what I would be interested in demoing.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenmtboy;1786840 said:


> I to am curious, we have a mix of asphalt/gravel lots. I'm impressed how it performs doing the middle of the season but not sure how it would work during the beginning and towards the end of the season when the ground is not completely frozen. I suppose you would have to take it easy and just keep it up some just like you would with any other plow/pusher with a steel cutting and floating wings?
> Paul, when will the wing plows be sporting the live edge? That is what I would be interested in demoing.


For sure it would be more difficult at the beginning and end of the year. If it was a hydraulic wing plow, I would most likely pull back wards as much as I can to get a a hard pack base, and then plow forward till I get get a decent thaw. We will be making some plowmaxx SS models with a liveedge this season. Send me a pm with all your contact info and lets see if we can make this happen.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Neige;1786917 said:


> For sure it would be more difficult at the beginning and end of the year. If it was a hydraulic wing plow, I would most likely pull back wards as much as I can to get a a hard pack base, and then plow forward till I get get a decent thaw. We will be making some plowmaxx SS models with a liveedge this season. Send me a pm with all your contact info and lets see if we can make this happen.


 PM sent...


----------

